# Smooth Newt....! HELP!!!



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

First off, i have no clue What So Ever of Newts...!

I found this little guy earlier in the gutter in my street, and from what ive been told it's a Smooth Newt... and i also have been told they're very very endangered... (true or not?)

He/She looks like it's been injured, it's jaw doesn't seem right, and there was very limited movment in the body, 
There is a "nature reserve" at the back of my house, and am i right in thinking if the newts are endangered they will make it a conservation area..?

Any help would be appreiciated, what to do, who to call?


Heres some pictures,


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

The smooth newt (common newt) _Triturus vulgaris _is pretty common I think. Not sure what that is though.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I've just rad around and I am pretty sure it is a common newt. Not a Palmate or Great Crested as far as I can tell.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

So it's the greater crested thats rare, not the smooth?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> So it's the greater crested thats rare, not the smooth?


Yeah. Very rare and very protected.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

samooths are ''common'' btu still not that common, looks like its heads been squished. if it were me i woudl put it to sleep humanley
doesnt look good either way..



can it walk ok swim ok etc?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

It is a female Common/Smooth newt, scientifically known as Triturus vulgaris, but unfortunately i wouldn't hold much hope for it judging by what i can see. There's a degree of head trauma there that is consistant with an attack by another animal, or perhaps it's been caught accidentally by someones foot. To be honest it already looks dead to me but either way, sadly, i wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

What a shame on the little guy. Looks like he has took a hit to the head. Perhaps that's only the picture. Your best bet is to find a local vet. Perhaps a humane death is best, however it is hard to tell from pictures. I would seek advice form a vet. Great job on helping him/her out.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

They are NOT very rare!:bash:


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Neither are cresties within their natural range; they are protected because one of their main breeding habitats (traditional farms ponds) were beinmg lost.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Matt Harris said:


> Neither are cresties within their natural range; they are protected because one of their main breeding habitats (traditional farms ponds) were beinmg lost.


I didn't know that...


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Post another picture of its head so we can see the severity of the damage.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> Post another picture of its head so we can see the severity of the damage.


I agree. In that picture it's skin looks wrong and it's head looks squished... We need to see it's head more clearly.


----------

